# [OT] Che distro mettere su un armada

## silian87

Anche se esco un po' dal topic... cosa mi consigliate (distro) da mettere su di un compaq armada 500mhz con 64mb di ram (lo so, pochi   :Sad:  ) e 5,4 giga di hd?  

E' per una persona che usa solo office, ed anche in maniera leggera, tipo word e solo un po di excel, ma ha gia' molti lavori aperti (pensavo open office 1.1, ma e' lentino con poca ram...).

La distro sarebbe meglio in italiano, ma se proprio non si puo' ci metto solo openoffice in ita... 

Naturalmente anche internet e posta. E poi gnome o kde? Cmq, anche una distro vecchia, ma non ditemi gentoo, perche' lei vorrebbe che gli preparo il portatile in giornata (5-6 ore max), e gentoo mi sa che su quella macchina ci mette di piu'!

edit Shev: splittato dal topic "[OT] Distribuzioni free vs distribuzioni non free"

----------

## randomaze

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Anche se esco un po' dal topic... cosa mi consigliate (distro) da mettere su di un compaq armada 500mhz con 64mb di ram (lo so, pochi   ) e 5,4 giga di hd?  
> 
> E' per una persona che usa solo office, ed anche in maniera leggera, tipo word e solo un po di excel, ma ha gia' molti lavori aperti (pensavo open office 1.1, ma e' lentino con poca ram...).
> 
> La distro sarebbe meglio in italiano, ma se proprio non si puo' ci metto solo openoffice in ita... 
> ...

 

Io suggerirei debian stable. Ha i pacchetti abbastanza maturi (stabili e datati) che non dovrebbero ecessivamente esigenti! (Se non ricordo male dovrebbe essere meglio KDE, ma se qualcuno vole smentirmi...)

E un mezzo tentativo con OOo lo farei.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Io suggerirei debian stable. Ha i pacchetti abbastanza maturi (stabili e datati) che non dovrebbero ecessivamente esigenti! (Se non ricordo male dovrebbe essere meglio KDE, ma se qualcuno vole smentirmi...)
> 
> E un mezzo tentativo con OOo lo farei.

 

Sono d'accordo con randomaze anche se io metterei una sid invece della stable. Io direi kde.

----------

## silian87

Dite che metto addirittura una r1 oppure la r0? 

E per la poca ram? quanta swap mi consigliate, sapete, non dovrebbe essere una scheggia, ma velocino si!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Dite che metto addirittura una r1 oppure la r0? 
> 
> E per la poca ram? quanta swap mi consigliate, sapete, non dovrebbe essere una scheggia, ma velocino si!

 

Per la poca ram non c'e' problema debian si installa benissimo. Per la swap fanne 256M che bastano.

----------

## silian87

avevo provato la mandrake 9.2, ma potete immaginare come e' finita.....

Spero solo che kde non sia troppo lento!!!

(a la stabilita' sarebbe un punto forte! voglio far vedere che linux e' stabile)

----------

## Benve

Slackware!

Installi subito, veloce, difficile da aggiornare ma non credo aggiornerai spesso.

In 2 giga te la cavi

Se usi kde puoi anche pensare di usare koffice invece di openoffice. Per compiti base può andare bene ed è cetamente più veloce

----------

## shev

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Slackware!

 

Concordo, se non è una persona che aggiorna spesso il sistema, installa e toglie programmi in continuazione ma fa un uso abbastanza "statico" e costante del pc, usando sempre quei due o tre programmi allora vale la pena mettergli una slack. Certo, se fosse invece una che aggiorna spesso, cambia spesso i programmi, vuole imparare come si usa linux (a livello utente avanzato, non il nostro concetto di "imparare linux") etc allora sicuramente debian (visto che non vuoi gentoo), molto più semplice da manutenere e gestire per un utente non troppo esperto.

My 2 imho-cents

----------

## silian87

Ho messo gia' la slack su due cmputer di gente inesperta con modem 56k, anche perke' kde e' localizzato in ita, ma mi era venuto il dubbio  che con soli 64m di ram, andasse piuttosto lento kde, e per non parlare di open office!!! 

Dovrebbe andare non molto piu' lento di windows 98 con su office 2000, dite che si puo' fare?

----------

## Benve

caso mai usi xfce con abiword.

Col 98 ti andrà più veloce per il primo mese ma poi preparati a formattare

P. S. L'altro giorno leggevo la posta di un numero vecchio di TGM e si consigliava di formattare periodicamente per tenere il sistema pulito. Che schifo windows  :Very Happy: 

----------

## -YoShi-

Sennò puoi sempre fare una GRP con i cd di gentoo. L'unica cosa che devecompilare è il kernel, per il resto lo copia pari pari dai 2 dischi  :Very Happy: 

Io ho provato su un P3 500@550 con 192 MB di RAM e un Hd da 5 come il tuo e ci ho messo più o meno 9 ore (calcola che non ero li sempre, ogni tanto andavo a vedere la tv/andavo in giro e tornavo quando mi ricordavo  :Very Happy: ) e con 2 1/2 gb te la cavi compreso KDE e OO.

Ho al max prova una Suse, io l'ho messa sul portatile di mio padre (credo sia una 8.1) e va benino, semplice da configurare e da aggiornare (YaST è proprio una stupidata da usare, il migliore tool grafico che abbia provato)  :Very Happy: 

Ciao

----------

## Sparker

Slackware rulez!

(eh, si, anche se uso gentoo, slackware avrà sempre un posto speciale nel mio cuore cibernetico...  :Mr. Green:  )

----------

## micron

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Se usi kde puoi anche pensare di usare koffice invece di openoffice. Per compiti base può andare bene ed è cetamente più veloce

 

Personalemente sono rimasto un po' deluso di koffice, OpenOffice mi sembra più potente.

Infatti con koffice facevo fatica a vedere correttamente alcuni documenti di Office, è ovvio che se  parte da zero (senza nessun vecchio documento fatto con M$ Office) penso che vada benone pure koffice.

PS: ho provato koffice l'anno scorso (era sul cd della slackware 8.0), non sono a conoscenza dei suoi progressi

----------

## augustus

Slack && XFCE && abiword

----------

## silian87

ok, vada per slack, ma ve la vedete una 50'enne ad usare un XFCE, in inglese, senza icone sul desktop (si, lo so, posso metterci rox...)? Troppo diverso da winzoz! Devo metterci o kde o gnome! E per il word processor a me andrebbe anche bene abi word, ma considere che li serve anhe un "excel" e un "powerpoint", ed il tutto compatibile perfettamente con la suite micrososft!!!

Per cui la sclta ricade su open office, credo!

----------

## micron

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> considere che li serve anhe un "excel" e un "powerpoint", ed il tutto compatibile perfettamente con la suite micrososft!!!
> 
> Per cui la sclta ricade su open office, credo!

 

Se le cose stanno così mi pare l'unica soluzione possibile.

Altrimenti potresti provare crossover office, che però non è più una soluzione open...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## silian87

Si, ci avevo anche io fatto un pensiero, ma credo che il tempo che rallenta office all'avvio del computer, perche' va nel takbar, e' piu' o meno quello di open office ad avviarsi...

----------

## augustus

 *Quote:*   

> ok, vada per slack, ma ve la vedete una 50'enne ad usare un XFCE, in inglese, senza icone sul desktop (si, lo so, posso metterci

 

Beh, dipende dall'uso che ne fa. Cioè se come hai detto lo usa principalmente per lavorare in un word-processor e in un foglio di lavor .... una volta che gli metti Rox (ben configurato) e Ooo  nel menù e/o nel pannello non dovrebbe avere molti problemi.

In compenso hai un d.e. che consuma molto poca RAM cosa che nel tuo caso mi sembra utile (cioè togli dai 64 disponibili i 50 circa usati da kde ... e che rimane per Ooo?)

----------

## silian87

Si, anche questo e' vero, hai ragione. Pero' c'e' un particolare che complica ulteriormente le cose, ha anche un figlio di 16 anni, che vedendo linux con kde o gnome (con tutti i programmi nel menu), potrebbe appasionarsi e diffonderlo... e' il mio scopo.

----------

## randomaze

Per curiositá, non riesci a fare dele prove con knoppix? Tanto da sincerarti di non avere problemi di RAM....

----------

## silian87

gia' fatto, ci mette 5 minuti per partire, e mi dice che ho poca ram pe avviare tutti i programmi che ci sono....   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Samos87

Io per mio babbo ho messo su un PII 350 Mhz 64 Mb ram... 2G hd

Debian woody con kde 3.1.4 stable (i pacchetti della stable) 

Abiword = word

Gnumeric = Excel

Sylpheed = mail

Konqueror = web

Tutto gira incredibilmente abbastanza fluidamente (Aboword= ~3 sec per avviarsi, konqueror ~2) ed é una roccia di pc   :Very Happy: 

(ho ancora un Gb libero   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## randomaze

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> gia' fatto, ci mette 5 minuti per partire, e mi dice che ho poca ram pe avviare tutti i programmi che ci sono....  

 

Ok allora dopo che hai installato ricordati di far sparire dal init di default un bel pó di roba (apache, mysql...), qualche Mb dovresti riuscire a recuperarlo!

----------

## silian87

Di sicuro togliero' i servizi inutili. Il problema e' la compatibilita' con office di m$!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Di sicuro togliero' i servizi inutili. Il problema e' la compatibilita' con office di m$!

 

Gia' m$ non e' compatibile con le loro versioni non e' facile trovare qualcosa in linux completamente compatibile.

----------

## silian87

Open office sembra avvicinarsi molto, e' solo che e' pesante! Magari ci sno dei formati liberi compatibili tra Koffice, Gnumeric e abiword che non siano quelli di M$? cosi' li converto i documenti con OOO e poi li passo in koffice o altro, cosi' non ci sarebbero problemi.

----------

## Benve

Credo che i tre pacchetti si leggano tranquillamente a vicenda

----------

## pinguinoferoce

visto che al momento son su un p2 400 64 di ram con un 56k posso dare qualche consiglio:

distro =slack

wordprocessoer=abiword, va che è una meraviglia (sto scrivendo 20 pagine di rivoluzione francese .......)

windowmanager=wmaker 

internet=mozillafirebird (max , x velocizzare la connessione disattiva il download delle immagini delle pagine web)

tipo execl=mi sembra ci sia un tool tipo abiword che si chiami gnumeric 

AL momento , nn ho la macchina + veloce del mondo , ma si va abbastanza bene, calcolando, che sto navigando su internet, scrivendo la rivoluzione francese, usando seti@home ...

Secondo me con almeno 256 di ram, andrei ancora + veloce .

----------

